# NAS Flounder



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok, I know where theres tons of flounders on NAS, one problem, the places where they are at are unauthorized fishing areas so that makes it a little hard and I dont want to have to wait until Friday or Saturday to catch them from the pier. Theres always a few on the seawall but there not in large numbers. Can someone please give me a spot where they are in large numbers, send me a PM or something so the world doesn't have to know.Thanks ahead of time


----------



## Tyler Windham (May 5, 2009)

Good Luck Cornflake! I think everyone on here has honey holes full of fish that are their own secret. All I can say is do your time covering either piers, rocks, of grass beds.. Once you find your own honey hole, You will feel like an accomplished angler.. If fishing were easy, it would be called catching! I'm in the same boat your in, but i'm not going ot give up.. i'm just putting in my time on the water, keepinga logof all the conditions and catch each day i go out. It makes me a better fisherman when i can go enough to pattern fish. 

Hope this helps!!


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Im seeing exactly what you mean, which is why I sometimes frown upon the fishing forum because so many people just look at the forum to see what other people are catching and where but they never even bother to write there own report


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

The most productive spot to consistently catch flounder would most likely have to be the west side of Pensacola Pass about midway between the end two jetties. I don't fish out there any more but it ALWAYS was a honey hole and I am sure it still is. Fish bull minnows on the bottom and you will see (unless a pesky redfish gets it first). It's a tough place to fish and I don't recommend trying it on a weekend (tidal current and boat traffic).


----------



## BentStraight (Dec 27, 2008)

Here is a link to a nautical map, use the zoom tool to enlarge the area between the two jetties on the west side of the pass. Right about midway between the ENDS of the two you will notice the depth changes rapidly from about 35' to 17' . . . fish along this slope. If you catch the tideright you will rack up on flounder.

http://sailvector.com/133/Pensacola-Bay-Entrance

Someone try it and the post your results!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Bent Streight provides good advice. A local diver told me that was a good place and that there are old granite blocks down there. Good luck and good for Bentstreight :bowdown:bowdown for providing the advice.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Cornflake789 (6/3/2009)*Im seeing exactly what you mean, which is why I sometimes frown upon the fishing forum because so many people just look at the forum to see what other people are catching and where but they never even bother to write there own report


becasue the people have put in the time to find the fish and dont wanna post it so that the next time they go fishing every tom dick and harry and all their family is raping the spot


----------

